# Anesthesia Base Units



## Lassal423

This is probably a very basic question for you anesthesia experts, but where can I find the base units for the anesthesia codes?  I have an electronic version of the RBRVS, but all the columns are -0- for the anesthesia codes...?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anna Weaver

*Base units*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/center/anesth.asp

This site will take you to the anesthesia site for procedure/base units.


----------



## Lassal423

That's exactly what I needed!  Thank you so much!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## jdrueppel

Of note also, the above website is the CMS base unit values.  There are about 10 codes that vary from what CMS says per the ASA Relative Values Guide.  For example, 00142 = 4 units for MC / 00142 = 6 base units or all other insurances.  You should purchase the American Society of Anesthesiologists Relative Value Guide so ensure that you are charging the appropriate base units based on the payer.

Julie, CPC


----------



## LaSeille

Per the 2009 Relatiave Value Guide, 00142 has been lowered to 4 base units (from 6 last year).


----------



## bwilliams31

thank you so much for the help i was looking for the same thing!!


----------

